# Petland staff needs to be educated!!



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I was at Petland today and saw 2 beautiful 7inch oscars in a 25 gallon. Drifting at the bottom sideways. How sad. I asked him why they were in such a tiny tank and he said they didn't have room for them. But here comes the best part, he said " it's not that bad, oscars only need a 20 gallon ea anyways". I responded saying they need a 75 gallon per Oscar. He said " that's not what the book says". Really??? No wonder people are buying oscars and putting them in tiny tanks left to get sick and die. Doesn't anybody educate these people?


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

This the petland on fraser highway?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never shopped there yet, but I can say in general: It always comes from the top down, poor management, poor associates.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I find they are not too bad most of the time, but they are sometimes too eager to make the sale, and give wishy washy info.


----------



## Ladayen (Aug 21, 2011)

I was at the Grande Prairie Petland a couple weeks back and it was disgusting. Dead and dying fish everywhere and all that nice stuff. Sent a scathing email to the district manager. He apoligized and blamed part of it on that the fish dept manager was on vacation but did admit that was no excuse. We went back the next week and there were almost no dead fish and tanks had been cleaned up considerably. Much to my chagrin my wife bought several fish as well. Only lost a bolivian ram so far but I think some of the other fish were picking on it. No signs of disease.

Many fish should not be sold as standard stock in pet stores, oscars being one of them. Jack dempseys, goldfish, piranhas, even bettas. Of course the stores sell 1 litre tanks... complete with dividers for the bettas :x


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

I was at a petland in Calgary and one of the staff was telling customers to pet the stingray to show them how friendly it was, it was all curled up looked half dead


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

look at it this way ... 

most of the staff there are likely teenagers with little if any experience within the field. experienced staff are likely older and require a more hefty salary than the minimum wage typically paid to most associates. 

however, with the industry taking a turn in the direction of price being the bottom line on EVERYTHING this type of scenario backfires. if no one wants to pay a few bucks more in the line of service or knowledge ... then such a store can no longer afford to support the salaries of the more seasoned staff. Petland predominantly carries bread and butter hagen supplies one can get nearly anywhere and similarly,r bread and butter fish and plants that one can obtain at many stores. without the need for service in a store that has the lowest price, there is little if any demand to expand staff's knowledge. this condition will spread throughout stores trying to keep up ... and before you know it everyone is whining about how moronic the 16 year old at petland is. 

just a thought as i went through a petland today as well.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

That's not too bad compared too pet cetera in abby, they no nothing. 1 time i called them & asked if they had corys ! and nobody new what they where. so i asked them if they new what fish were lol. never called them again, some stores are a joke. Cheers


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Algae Beater said:


> look at it this way ...
> 
> most of the staff there are likely teenagers with little if any experience within the field. experienced staff are likely older and require a more hefty salary than the minimum wage typically paid to most associates.
> 
> ...


Hey! I take offence to that!  I'm 17 and I know more about this hobby than 3/4 of the Richmond population combined >.>

Seriously though, that is the major problem with chainstores; they hire people who just want some money, and don't really care about the customers as long as they shell out the cash, nor do they really care about the fish as long as people buy them. To most of these stores, it's not really worth the effort/time/money to actually train the staff, so they just don't bother. My philosophy is to avoid chain stores if at all posible when looking for fish, and if I'm forced to shop at one, then I just assume that the staff knows nothing (which usually isn't THAT far off). Although surprisingly, the Pj's in Richmond has fishroom staff with a decent resevoir of knowledge.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

What book? I would of asked to see this so called book,


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Hey! I take offence to that!  I'm 17 and I know more about this hobby than 3/4 of the Richmond population combined >.>
> 
> Seriously though, that is the major problem with chainstores; they hire people who just want some money, and don't really care about the customers as long as they shell out the cash, nor do they really care about the fish as long as people buy them. To most of these stores, it's not really worth the effort/time/money to actually train the staff, so they just don't bother. My philosophy is to avoid chain stores if at all posible when looking for fish, and if I'm forced to shop at one, then I just assume that the staff knows nothing (which usually isn't THAT far off). Although surprisingly, the Pj's in Richmond has fishroom staff with a decent resevoir of knowledge.


please understand that was an observation, and not directed at anyone in particular. you would likely be an oddity within the industry, be proud of that!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

If the OP is talking about the Petland store on Fraser Hwy. in Surrey, it's too bad you got a clerk who didn't know what they were talking about. The fish Dept. is managed by Gail, and old hand who definitely knows what she's talking about. Aleck & Derek have good knowledge too. 
I felt that Petland store needed to be defended, as they maintain clean tanks, and generally have very good stock that is well cared for.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Petland in Port Coquitlam is good as well. Haven't asked questions about fish, but all tanks are clean and looking good. My kids love to go there and play with the animals which I am not sure I like about the store as the animals get very scared and stressed. But the staff seems friendly and good. Every time we're there they are cleaning the cages, etc.
That's the only store of the chain I know, so I have no idea how are the rest.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

My buddy Curtis runs the fish room at the Port Coquitlam Petland and I will vouch for him.The tanks are clean,fish are healthy and he definitely does his best to keep customers educated. I have seen him turn sales down due to either the customer's ignorance or the fish not being healthy.Generally I look at who I am talking to and if I suspect that they don't know much,I pull out my phone and Google. I have also bought fish from a Sponsor/member and was totally misinformed.Had ended up with a tank that was a war zone.That was when I first started and the person knew what he could pawn off on me.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Lukasz, give my compliments to your friend. We visit this location almost weekly when we go shopping in the area. Haven't bought fish from there, but always enjoy the tanks. 
I felt I needed to say not all stores from the chain are bad.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

petsmart staff needs to educated i asked them can i use this filter for my saltwater tank they said no but on the box yes


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no complaints against the Surrey Petland store on the Fraser Hwy either .. 
I think it is a lot more important for hobbyists going into pet stores to inform themselves more on the pets they are looking for than to expect the clerks to know all. Most of the bigger chain stores hire young people who may or may not have any experience with the fish the store is selling .. Most are working for minimum, or near minimum wage and often in a first job situation. The big chains don't like to pay what they would have to for more experienced personnel.. It is all about profits .. Customers could do their part by knowing what they are looking for, and politely letting the people serving them know if they see a problem.. 
All the clerks have more responsibilities than to just watch over the tanks, and most have little control over what goes on in them. If you see consistently bad conditions in a store , tell the department supervisor you are not happy with the tanks or cages , and why .. If there is no improvement , tell senior management... 
Ranting about stores in the forum does nothing to make the stores improve the way the pets are treated, or to help the clerks learn a little more about their charges .


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I will tell Curtis about the issues and compliments. Maybe he can address the issue with head office.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I was talking about the white rock Petland. And yes I know talking on this forum won't change the issues with uneducated staff but I'm free to relate my experience. I know Gail from Fraser Petland and I know she is excellent and knows her stuff. But it is rare to find someone like that in these stores. And it doesn't matter how low your hourly wage is, if you're in charge of living things you should educate yourself. It's up to the store but also up to the staff to be responsible when caring for fish. I think it's a matter of not caring about your job, and that's not the stores fault. it's just unfortunate the fish are suffering because of that.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thats my worry, I want to work at Petsmart to save and educate some people. But I am worried I might get put off as one of those "teenagers" xD! But those workers honestly know nothing about the hobby, they just get hired and go through a short orientation...MAYBE.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Poor training*

It all comes down to the all mighty buck it seems! What I see in chain stores is little or no knowledge of what they are selling. Don't blame the sales person go and talk to management, thats where it trickles down from, I agree with Bobby little or no training is provided and in most cases they are only getting minimum wage.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> I was talking about the white rock Petland. And yes I know talking on this forum won't change the issues with uneducated staff but I'm free to relate my experience. I know Gail from Fraser Petland and I know she is excellent and knows her stuff. But it is rare to find someone like that in these stores. And it doesn't matter how low your hourly wage is, if you're in charge of living things you should educate yourself. It's up to the store but also up to the staff to be responsible when caring for fish. I think it's a matter of not caring about your job, and that's not the stores fault. it's just unfortunate the fish are suffering because of that.


I worked at this petland for a little over a year. When I worked there I was 17. It was hard trying to convince people sometimes of the right knowledge because of my age. Others were willing though. The petland is actually called petland grandview. There is a three day training course we all had to take. Although it wasn't as good as it could have been and it never taught me anything new. 
Just wondering the fella you were talking to was he in is 20's and a bit on the heavy side?
Oh and by the way Gail at the fraser hwy store is very cool. She was one of the people who educated me about fish.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree about Gail completely, she's one of the best in the business to do with tropical fish and there care. For sure a go to person.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I picked this up from a girlfriend of mine on facebook a while back: 

"I'm at pet habitat in metro, just listening to the csr tell a customer whose tail is fuzzy to" take out all water, clean real good. rinse with very hot water and add 2 tablespoons salt then rinse, set up tank. add all new water then readd the fish" WOW"

By the sound of that description, looks like the csr is trying to tell the customer to break their tank. I probably would have freaked if I was there hearing that.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I think this has been mentioned already, but I will say it again: it is up to the hobbyist to do some research before heading out to stores to look for fish, especially if going to a place notorious for having employees that are lacking in knowledge.


----------

